# where is a good place to fish right now



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

i havent a clue so any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *850lover (11/23/2008)*i havent a clue so any tips would be appreciated.


?????? oke I see you access the forum, can't get anything from what others are posting?? Trout at 3MB, bonita on the pier, reds in the surf/pass, croakers at Bob Sykes.


----------

